# Northern Illinois Blizzard '11



## juan91 (Feb 12, 2010)

just a few finished pictures, action shots today....


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looks good, with i had some time to take pictures lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

very nice pictures


----------



## BMAN1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, a plow truck would have been useless.


----------



## juan91 (Feb 12, 2010)

plowing!


















new truck did well with this stuff!


----------

